
Employees'online reviews are good predictors of a firm's financial results - stmw
https://phys.org/news/2017-11-staff-satisfaction-affects-company.html
======
stmw
I thought this was interesting because it is an actual study, and attempts to
look at leading indicators, rather than mere correlation (where you could
imagine employees at more successful companies being more satisfied).

